# croozer for 1 oder burley solo?



## TomD (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

ich suche für Kurzstrecken (täglich 2x3 km) und gelegentliche kleine Touren (max. 20 -30 km) einen schmalen Fahrradanhänger für ein jetzt 9 Monate altes Kind. Da ich im Winter die Strecke bei Schnee ab und zu laufen will wäre die Jogger-Option vermutlich sinnvoll, vorausgesetzt die Schiebehöhe passt.  

Schwanken tue ich zwischen dem Burley Solo (2008 o. Federung, 2009 ST mit Federung oder 2010 o. Federung) und dem Croozer for 1 Kid.  

Wir sind Eure Erfahrungen?  

Beim Burley 2008 / 2009 scheint die Schiebestange recht niedrig zu sein. Kann diese höher montiert werden oder mit Hilfe von Winkel-Hörnchen erhöht werden? Burley verschweigt auf seiner Seite die Schiebehöhe dieser Modell. Kann jemand mal bitte nach messen.  

Der Croozer ist schwerer und ist im Test wegen Schadstoffen PAK abgewertet worden. Dafür ist er deutlich günstiger und hat 20" Reifen.  

Auf den Anhänger möchte ich in jedem Fall Big Appel aufziehen.  

Die Chariots erscheinen mir recht schmal im Innenraum und das Gepäckfach recht klein. Preislich sprengen sie ohnehin mein Budget.  

Gruß 
TomD


----------



## derRenee (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe den Croozer 535 und bin zufrieden.
Nachteil beim Croozer: mit 5 Jahren ist das kind bereits zu groß. (aber da kann es ja selber fahren, ich setz meinen Großen allerdings bei langen Strecken trotzdem noch rein und schnall sein Radl auf´s Dach.

Was die Griffhöhe betrifft, ich finde dies ist egal. Wenn man nicht außergewöhnlich groß oder klein ist sollte man damit bei keinem Wagen Probleme haben. Beim Laufen hab ich den Wagen eh meist nur in einer HAnd. Das geht schon.

Was die Federung betrifft, hierzu schau mal da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452939

Was den Burley betrifft, der ist ja noch viel teurer als der Chariot, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Im Winter die Strecke laufen... Hmm... Wenn die Strecke immer schön geräumt wird, kein Problem. Aber prinzipiell kann man sagen, wenn du mit dem Rad nicht da lang kommst, tust du dich beim Joggen auch schwer...

Ich bin in den vergangenen Winter oft mit dem Jogger gelaufen. Sobald der Schnee breitgetreten ist oder Spurrinnen vorhanden sind, ist es eine Qual. Meist hab ich umgedreht und bin woanders lang gelaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (18. Juni 2010)

TomD schrieb:


> Schwanken tue ich zwischen dem Burley Solo (2008 o. Federung, 2009 ST mit Federung oder 2010 o. Federung) und dem Croozer for 1 Kid.
> 
> Wir sind Eure Erfahrungen?



Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf ein älteres Modell von Chariot, aber ggf. interessiert Dich ja ein aktueller Test des ADAC - ja, die sind auch in Sachen Fahrradhelme, Kinderanhänger u.ä. unterwegs:

http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersic...t.asp?ComponentID=287679&SourcePageID=130822#


----------



## TomD (18. Juni 2010)

Danke,
haben uns jetzt für den croozer Kid for 1 entschieden 
+Preis/Leistung
+ Fahrsicherheit
+ 20" Reifen
- Schadstoffe
- kein UV-Schutz in den Scheiben
- Gewicht

Es lohnt sich beim Stiftungwarentest die sich detailierten Testergebnisse freischalten zu lassen. 

Ich werden 2,35" Big Appel aufziehen. Brauche ich hierfür auch einen neuen Schlauch?

Gruß
TomD


----------



## Pan Tau (18. Juni 2010)

TomD schrieb:


> Ich werden 2,35" Big Appel aufziehen. Brauche ich hierfür auch einen neuen Schlauch?



Das ist abhängig vom montierten Schlauch - die entsprechenden Angaben sind normalerweise diekt auf dem Schlauch aufgedruckt.

Auf alle Fälle viel Vergnügen beim Gespann-Fahren


----------



## TomD (18. Juni 2010)

derRenee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im Winter die Strecke laufen... Hmm... Wenn die Strecke immer schön geräumt wird, kein Problem. Aber prinzipiell kann man sagen, wenn du mit dem Rad nicht da lang kommst, tust du dich beim Joggen auch schwer...
> 
> Ich bin in den vergangenen Winter oft mit dem Jogger gelaufen. Sobald der Schnee breitgetreten ist oder Spurrinnen vorhanden sind, ist es eine Qual. Meist hab ich umgedreht und bin woanders lang gelaufen...



Mit "Laufen" hatte ich mehr zügiges Gehen gemeint. Mit dem Kinderwagen (4x 12" Räder) sind wir im letzten Winter super klar gekommen. Ich denke mit dem "Jogger" bin ich aber etwas Wetter unabhängiger.

Gruß
TomD


----------



## derRenee (19. Juni 2010)

O.K. ;o)
Beim "zügigen Gehen" kommt man mit dem drehbaren Rad (beim Croozer) deutlich besser klar, da er dann viel wendiger ist. Die Joggerfunktion macht nur beim Laufen (im Sinne von Rennen) oder Skaten Sinn, da sonst der kurze Radstand zum Problem wird. Aber dei meisten Wagen können ja beides. (Skaten sollte man allerdings nur auf ebenen Strecken, da er keine Bremse hat)


----------



## TomD (19. Juni 2010)

Bei Schnee und Eis ist mir das Joggerrad vermutlich lieber. Ich kann ja nach dem Winter berichten.
Gruß
TomD


----------

